# What are "points"?



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

I just saw myself at the top of this list on the Notable Members page. What does it mean? (Search got nothin.)


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Given that everyone (that I saw) had the same 113 points - it doesn't really seem like you're on top of anything, Except that your name comes first 

That said, doesn't really look to have any use. Highest reaction score, most messages are all separate. Looks like an inapplicable tool of the new software for us.


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

It’s SOTW cryptocurrency. With 12,000 points you can buy a Selmer Mk VI tenor sax.


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

Arundo Donax said:


> It’s SOTW cryptocurrency. With 12,000 points you can buy a Selmer Mk VI tenor sax.


ROFLMAO! 🤣❤


----------



## ShedShark (Aug 11, 2007)

Arundo Donax said:


> It’s SOTW cryptocurrency. With 12,000 points you can buy a Selmer Mk VI tenor sax.


I've always said those ERC20 tokens are too easy to make


----------



## kreacher (Jun 13, 2011)

These are where you get points.


----------



## Bloo Dog (Feb 3, 2003)

I was notified that I was awarded a trophy last week. How do I put it on my mantle?


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

Zasterz said:


> I just saw myself at the top of this list on the Notable Members page. What does it mean? (Search got nothin.)
> 
> View attachment 121246


Looks like we're going to have to arm wrestle for one more point to be on top of the useless points leaderboard.


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

Is this a child’s forum or a serious blog about all things saxophone? Harry would never have put some stupid popularity contest on this site. Jeez what’s next Pokeman.


----------



## kreacher (Jun 13, 2011)

Bloo Dog said:


> I was notified that I was awarded a trophy last week. How do I put it on my mantle?


First you take away one of the (too many) horns there to make room for it


----------



## skeller047 (Feb 12, 2009)

Arundo Donax said:


> It’s SOTW cryptocurrency. With 12,000 points you can buy a Selmer Mk VI tenor sax.


I’m sorry. It’s a speculative investment. Mark VI’s are 3,000,000 points now….


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

I must be awesome as I too have 113 points.


----------



## lostcircuits (Aug 25, 2015)

I quit! It's NOT the company I am with that makes me do it!


----------



## saxophender (Mar 17, 2010)

Zasterz said:


> I just saw myself at the top of this list on the Notable Members page. What does it mean? (Search got nothin.)
> View attachment 121246


It means you are spending too much time on this site and not enough practicing.


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

saxophender said:


> It means you are spending too much time on this site and not enough practicing.


Actually I practice every possible minute that my chops will allow, but alas since I’m only 6 months into this, it’s still not possible to play for hours on end like I can with other instruments. As my endurance gets better you will see less and less of me, I promise! 😃


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

skeller047 said:


> I’m sorry. It’s a speculative investment. Mark VI’s are 3,000,000 points now….


No Steve, he’s right, it’s 12,000, but it’s actually for a Mark VI _NFT_, not a meatspace VI!


----------



## lostcircuits (Aug 25, 2015)

Zasterz said:


> Actually I practice every possible minute that my chops will allow, but alas since I’m only 6 months into this, it’s still not possible to play for hours on end like I can with other instruments. As my endurance gets better you will see less and less of me, I promise! 😃


We'll see🤪🤪


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Zasterz said:


> I just saw myself at the top of this list on the Notable Members page. What does it mean? (Search got nothin.)
> 
> View attachment 121246


I look skinny at 113. Time to put some points on 🐖


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

BrianMitchellBrody said:


> Is this a child’s forum or a serious blog about all things saxophone? Harry would never have put some stupid popularity contest on this site. Jeez what’s next Pokeman.


I think it’s a by-product of the software being used. Perhaps there is customization that can be done to enable or disable certain features (such as “likes”), but it’s likely that some of the default stuff is just left alone and mostly ignored. I think “points” is one of those default features that the admins might not even be aware of when they’re just trying to get the site up and running.


----------



## noelpaz (Jul 19, 2003)

113 is the max points you can have it seems (all the heavy hitters top posters have it) and you already have achieved it being a member for that short of a time. And that probably can be achieved only by being on this site for a big portion of your day. I know you said you practice a lot but the data shows otherwise. 









Trophies







www.saxontheweb.net


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

noelpaz said:


> 113 is the max points you can have it seems (all the heavy hitters top posters have it) and you already have achieved it being a member for that short of a time. And that probably can be achieved only by being on this site for a big portion of your day. I know you said you practice a lot but the data shows otherwise.


According to my practice app I'm up to an average of about 3-4 hours a day of active playing for the last couple of weeks. (Before that it was closer to 2 hours before my mouth would give out.) So that leaves somewhere between 20-22 hours a day to hang out here. 🤟


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

BrianMitchellBrody said:


> Is this a child’s forum or a serious blog about all things saxophone? Harry would never have put some stupid popularity contest on this site. Jeez what’s next Pokeman.


This is obviously an attempt to appease the large influx of children to the site.
Do I get a gold star for that?


----------



## noelpaz (Jul 19, 2003)

Zasterz said:


> According to my practice app I'm up to an average of about 3-4 hours a day of active playing for the last couple of weeks. (Before that it was closer to 2 hours before my mouth would give out.) So that leaves somewhere between 20-22 hours a day to hang out here. 🤟


Good for you. Have a day job and horses and a garden so all I have 2 hours 4 days a week but I rehearse jam and gig regularly - some as a bass player and some as a horn player, But when I get into it, I can play the horn for hours.

The other metric for the point is how fast you got all of them and probably no one can top you because it's not just post count - I think the hardest one was to get 500 positive reactions


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

noelpaz said:


> Good for you. Have a day job and horses and a garden so all I have 2 hours 4 days a week but I rehearse jam and gig regularly - some as a bass player and some as a horn player, But when I get into it, I can play the horn for hours.
> 
> The other metric for the point is how fast you got all of them and probably no one can top you because it's not just post count - I think the hardest one was to get 500 positive reactions


Oooh horses must be so fun! 😊🐴

I can do a lot on other instruments so I’m just really motivated to try and transfer the knowledge I already have over. But the mouth has a limit!


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

🐴 = 💵 💵 💵 💵


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

Arundo Donax said:


> 🐴 = 💵 💵 💵 💵


Yeah but
🎷= 💵 💵 💵 💵 💵


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

Zasterz said:


> Oooh horses must be so fun! 😊🐴
> 
> I can do a lot on other instruments so I’m just really motivated to try and transfer the knowledge I already have over. But the mouth has a limit!


If you are musically inclined elsewhere it makes learning the woodwinds much easier especially if you read music. I'm relearning bass guitar and using 
both on-line lessons and a few beginner books to get myself started back after nearly 28 years. More gigs for bass players where I live than calls for sax players.


----------



## pontius (Nov 7, 2013)

I prefer the old maze where you just rang a small bell at the end and your pellet would fall out.


----------



## stevesklar (Jan 14, 2004)

I use my points to buy Tacos and Cheesy Nachos at the SOTW Cafeteria.


----------



## sopsax (Feb 3, 2003)

BrianMitchellBrody said:


> Is this a child’s forum or a serious blog about all things saxophone?


I generally enjoy your posts, Brian, but this time I've gotta call out your use of "child's" to mean _frivolous_. Many children -- perhaps most children, much of the time -- are smart, serious people deserving of greater respect & consideration than they usually receive from adults.

Certainly a lot of media targeted at children is trivial & clownish rather than substantive. This reveals much more about some adults' baked-in attitudes toward children than it reveals about the children themselves.

Children are more likely to learn faster & achieve competence if they are encouraged & (benignly) challenged, rather than being disparaged or patronized as _childish_. I'm not accusing you of bad behavior, Brian, just pointing out a casual use of an identifying word in a way that condescends. 

I'll admit that as an adult I've said similarly thoughtless things on more than one occasion -- despite my own vivid childhood memories of chafing at adults' condescension. It is a common habit of speech, now long past its pull-date.


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

sopsax said:


> I generally enjoy your posts, Brian, but this time I've gotta call out your use of "child's" to mean _frivolous_. Many children -- perhaps most children, much of the time -- are smart, serious people deserving of greater respect & consideration than they usually receive from adults.
> 
> Certainly a lot of media targeted at children is trivial & clownish rather than substantive. This reveals much more about some adults' baked-in attitudes toward children than it reveals about the children themselves.
> 
> ...


You make very valid points here and I appreciate your candor and the respectful way you approached me about the subject. Because of that I will take great consideration when using the words, child, childishness and all of its derivatives so that it is more respectful of the fragile ego of children that may be using this site. I meant no harm and instead was making haste judgment on the changes in demographics that now populate this site. My best regards


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

BrianMitchellBrody said:


> You make very valid points here and I appreciate your candor and the respectful way you approached me about the subject. Because of that I will take great consideration when using the words, child, childishness and all of its derivatives so that it is more respectful of the fragile ego of children that may be using this site. I meant no harm and instead was making haste judgment on the changes in demographics that now populate this site. My best regards


I am approaching you in a respectful manner as to not bruise your fragile ego. 
There are not, to my knowledge, any 'children' populating this site.
Mainly older teens, young adults, mature adults, and a few adults who engage in childish behaviour.
Those who repeatedly engage in childish/disrespectful behaviour often times find themselves in time out. Some are shown the door and it's locked behind them. 
Let's do our utmost to keep this site a welcoming place for any demographic.


----------



## sopsax (Feb 3, 2003)

bandmommy said:


> Let's do our utmost to keep this site a welcoming place for any demographic.


Agreed. One way we can do that: avoid tagging people with terms which, while seemingly neutral or purely descriptive, are commonly understood as put-downs.

The issue (IMHO) is not about whether somebody is or isn't an actual child, or whether an actual child heard the put-down. If some hypothetical adult (me, for example) were to act foolishly & irresponsibly, surely an observer could find a way to say so without gratuitously invoking children as the paradigm of foolish, irresponsible behavior.

Disparaging language demeans the speaker & listener as well as the person being disparaged. To eliminate needlessly offensive language from our own discourse would take some effort, true, but at so little cost...


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

Band Mommy I am offended that you felt the need to use the term “bruise my fragile ego” assuming I have a fragile ego
because if you see my respectful response to sop sax and the way that I responded with an open mind and an open heart there would have been no reason to have dredged that term which frankly is offensive to me. The conversation about my use of the term @kids or children etc… was addressed in a manner that is befitting an adult and frankly the conversation was taken care and you are just piling on and causing me more stress than need be while I convalesce after a life changing major surgery. 


bandmommy said:


> I am approaching you in a respectful manner as to not bruise your fragile ego.
> There are not, to my knowledge, any 'children' populating this site.
> Mainly older teens, young adults, mature adults, and a few adults who engage in childish behaviour.
> Those who repeatedly engage in childish/disrespectful behaviour often times find themselves in time out. Some are shown the door and it's locked behind them.
> ...


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

sopsax said:


> Agreed. One way we can do that: avoid tagging people with terms which, while seemingly neutral or purely descriptive, are commonly understood as put-downs.
> 
> The issue (IMHO) is not about whether somebody is or isn't an actual child, or whether an actual child heard the put-down. If some hypothetical adult (me, for example) were to act foolishly & irresponsibly, surely an observer could find a way to say so without gratuitously invoking children as the paradigm of foolish, irresponsible behavior.
> 
> Disparaging language demeans the speaker & listener as well as the person being disparaged. To eliminate needlessly offensive language from our own discourse would take some effort, true, but at so little cost...


You are absolutely correct and for your respectful responses I am am eternally grateful and will learn more with research to be more understanding how my language hurts other people. It has been a struggle for me to change my behavior to the point that I could even answer you in this way due to an unfortunate abusive childhood but in spite of that I think the way we improve is to be called out by people who are more knowledgeable about certain subjects. Thank you so much again for your candor. 👍🏼


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

BrianMitchellBrody said:


> Band Mommy I am offended that you felt the need to use the term “bruise my fragile ego” assuming I have a fragile ego
> because if you see my respectful response to sop sax and the way that I responded with an open mind and an open heart there would have been no reason to have dredged that term which frankly is offensive to me. The conversation about my use of the term @kids or children etc… was addressed in a manner that is befitting an adult and frankly the conversation was taken care and you are just piling on and causing me more stress than need be while I convalesce after a life changing major surgery.


I'm sorry, but I don't understand what the issue is. I explained the so called 'new demographic' to the best of my abilities, using your own words. 
The age range of our membership hasn't changed. The youngsters of the past have become full fledged adults.
The number of members who provoke outbursts, name call, and berate others when they feel they've been slighted has remained the same as well. Sadly it's not the teens or young adults who are the biggest offenders. We all need to do better.


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

bandmommy said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't understand what the issue is. I explained the so called 'new demographic' to the best of my abilities, using your own words.
> The age range of our membership hasn't changed. The youngsters of the past have become full fledged adults.
> The number of members who provoke outbursts, name call, and berate others when they feel they've been slighted has remained the same as well. Sadly it's not the teens or young adults who are the biggest offenders. We all need to do better.


The conversation I was involved in with sop sax was about demeaning language and you responded with passive-aggressive 
language. THAT WAS THE ENTIRE POINT!!! Of my reply to you.
Not to mention now I’m getting a defensive posture in response now. 
Now you tell me who is the one who needs to check their use of language?!!!!


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

BrianMitchellBrody said:


> The conversation I was involved in with sop sax was about demeaning language and you responded with passive-aggressive
> language. THAT WAS THE ENTIRE POINT!!! Of my reply to you.
> Not to mention now I’m getting a defensive posture in response now.
> Now you tell me who is the one who needs to check their use of language?!!!!


Plus I’m just noticing your passive aggressive laughing face as if you’re some smug superior individual and as if you know me.
If you continue to contact me with such language and jeers I will take every action I can take to get you removed. Don’t contact me again unless as an administrator you
find that I have violated the rules. 😡Not even to respond to this. I am utterly done with you.


----------



## extradarcafe (Dec 7, 2008)

Can points be lost?


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Dude! It's a WEDDING PICTURE!

If I were you I'd lay off the meds before posting.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

This thread has been derailed and done.

Jeff


----------

